# CUTTING THIN STRIPS ON A TABLE SAW



## calabrese55 (5 mo ago)

Most likely you have seen this before but just in case some are new here like me I post this for your consideration.

I went searching for a reliable way to cut thin strips for some segmented bowls I was messing with.
Looked at a bunch of Youtube vids / methods etc and went with this one on the link below.

For what it is worth this gentleman has, in my opinion, the best solution. I built one in no time only changing the indexing method he used (card stacking).
It works like a charm! If I ever re-build this tool I would go with his card stack fence method, mine works for me (i have a fully movable front fence) but his is better in retrospect.
Here is the link enjoy his skill and talent 




calabrese55


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was going to mock that guy for wearing loose sleeves and an unsecured tie in a workshop, then i got to the point in the video where to his credit he does remind people to tuck their ties in when using tools. Kudos to him. Still not thrilled about the semi-floppy sleeves, but eh, woodworkers like their flannels


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I watched the video, appreciate the concept, always good to learn something new, not particularly fond of his attire or his push stick but he still has all five and does advise only those with table saw experience to try the system.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice description. I've used a similar design (half fence and wedge shaped riving knife) with good success (no kickback or other mishaps). Just curious how he got that tear about halfway up his right sleeve- maybe a bit too close to the blade?


----------



## calabrese55 (5 mo ago)

I agree with you
1 - 3 of 3 Posts



[IMG alt="calabrese55"]https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/d3/avatars/m/222/222307.jpg?1662007243[/IMG]
* calabrese55
Registered*
Joined 13 h ago
8 Posts
Discussion Starter · #1 · 12 h ago

Most likely you have seen this before but just in case some are new here like me I post this for your consideration.

I went searching for a reliable way to cut thin strips for some segmented bowls I was messing with.
Looked at a bunch of Youtube vids / methods etc and went with this one on the link below.

For what it is worth this gentleman has, in my opinion, the best solution. I built one in no time only changing the indexing method he used (card stacking).
It works like a charm! If I ever re-build this tool I would go with his card stack fence method, mine works for me (i have a fully movable front fence) but his is better in retrospect.
Here is the link enjoy his skill and talent

calabrese55

Knee deep in saw dust and loving every minute of it !

SaveShare
Reply Quote

[IMG alt="epicfail48"]https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/d3/avatars/m/51/51066.jpg?1603698738[/IMG]
*epicfail48*


jdonhowe said:


> Nice description. I've used a similar design (half fence and wedge shaped riving knife) with good success (no kickback or other mishaps). Just curious how he got that tear about halfway up his right sleeve- maybe a bit too close to the blade?


Yes you have to wonder. Possibly he was stupid once like we all are . Heck if I lost a minute for everytime I was stupid I would have been gone a long time ago


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

1/8" strips, if you had a sharp blade I don't know why you couldn't just cut them against the tablesaw's fence. You would just need a push stick to push it through.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

1/8 gets pretty thin. I don't run my planer any lover than an 1/8


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

To me a classic case of overthinking. ^ video
Use a zero clearance throat plate.
Use a riving knife or splitter that extends just below material thickness.
Set your fence to no less than 1/8"
Use a sacrificial push block with a tab on the end that will get cut by the saw blade.
Push your stock past the blade with the push shoe.
Repeat as needed.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I guess I'm stupid. I've always cut very thin strips of wood with just the rip fence, a 24T glue rip blade, and a zero clearance throat plate. I start with a parallel jointed (on the table saw) work piece and rip the thin strip from the outside of the blade. Yeah, I have to reset the fence with each cut, but there is no binding nor running the push stick through the saw blade. I use this method to make edge binding for plywood, or for making shim stock. These strips make great story sticks or gauge sticks. Somewhere in my shop is a 6' long strip of oak that is 1/64" thick. The pieces in the pic are 1/16" to 3/16" thick by my micrometer.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I have never cut scribe the way it’s been advertised on woodworking forums. We set the saw at 5/16 and cut away.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

What impressed me was how the tapered riving knife helped the stock stay tight to the fence, a push block moves it forward but does not necessarily hold it against the fence, negating the use of a second attachment that would have to be reset after each cut as the stock gets narrower.

Anyway Calabrese55 ignore the nay sayers and welcome to the forum, always good to get some new ideas here.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

jdonhowe said:


> Nice description. I've used a similar design (half fence and wedge shaped riving knife) with good success (no kickback or other mishaps). Just curious how he got that tear about halfway up his right sleeve- maybe a bit too close to the blade?


They are elbow patches for wear you will see he has one on the left also, why the tie I don't know. I always pull my sleeves up to the elbows and I certainly don't get dressed up to work in the shop


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I like his idea but I rarely do thin strips like that


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

They won't waste time in a shop with that process. Now if it's an expensive exotic I can see putting effort into saving as much as possible and using it up, but on common woods it would be a waste of time for me..


----------



## calabrese55 (5 mo ago)

FrankC said:


> What impressed me was how the tapered riving knife helped the stock stay tight to the fence, a push block moves it forward but does not necessarily hold it against the fence, negating the use of a second attachment that would have to be reset after each cut as the stock gets narrower.
> 
> Anyway Calabrese55 ignore the nay sayers and welcome to the forum, always good to get some new ideas here.


Thanks FrankC for the comment.
Yes the tapered riving knife I thaought was genious as well as the use of playing cards to set the thickness.
I have been around the block a couple of times at this point of my life and one of the things I learned,especially from 17 years of screen printing tee shirts, is we all do the same things in our trades but in so many different ways. It doesn't matter if you produce your work with a stone chisel and hammer as long as it serves the purpose.
Thanks again for your note and I am excited to be here...... lots of neat stuff.
calabrese55


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> 1/8" strips, if you had a sharp blade I don't know why you couldn't just cut them against the tablesaw's fence. You would just need a push stick to push it through.


Yes. I cut strips even less than 1/8 against the fence no problem. Use feather boards, push shoe. Excellent & sharp blade, a riving knife and a zero clearance insert a must!

IMO too much is made of it. The risk of kickback is zero if using a push block (NOT a push stick!) follow all the way through the cut. Even if there was a kick back, it wouldn’t be a bad one.

To some extent, a table saw is kind of like some horses - you have to master them, and if they sense fear you will get hurt LOL.


----------



## calabrese55 (5 mo ago)

There are 100 ways to skin a cat but if you suddenly discover you're the cat , well not so good
calabrese55


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Kickback with a push stick is not Zero...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As I said before it is a good concept, unfortunately the presenter made a few mistakes, such as wearing a tie and leaving his jacket on, thereby giving the naysayers something to criticize, it was a video after all not a documentary of a day in his shop.


----------



## calabrese55 (5 mo ago)

FrankC said:


> As I said before it is a good concept, unfortunately the presenter made a few mistakes, such as wearing a tie and leaving his jacket on, thereby giving the naysayers something to criticize, it was a video after all not a documentary of a day in his shop.


I have in my career and more experienced many great ideas that did not have a presentation that rose to the level of the idea. Example a kick in the pants can reconnect you with the reality you may have lost..
mike calabrese


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> Kickback with a push stick is not Zero...


Rebelwork, Nobody said it was, reread what was written.



DrRobert said:


> The risk of kickback is zero if using a push block (NOT a push stick!) follow all the way through the cut.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Then let's correct it. 

Push block or push stick I have personally been there when somebody got hurt using a "push block". Denise at at Jacobe furniture..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's why push sticks aren't the best for large wider, longer panels and boards.
They only apply pressure forward and very little downward force because they are too short on the foot end and may slip if placed on a sharp corner to apply inward pressure. They do have their place on very narrow strips between the blade/splitter and fence.

A push shoe is better because it can not only apply forward pressure, but downward force at the same time. You can also "cant" it a bit and apply inward pressure towards the fence. It's always about the physics when it comes to safety around high speed spinning cutters. Any "safety device" can be mis-used by someone who has not been properly instructed.

I keep two push sticks of different thicknesses and several push shoes at the right side of my fence and use the appropriate one for the operation.
I have also used a push shoe to run right over a low set blade, cutting a kerf into the heel. They are disposable after all.

A brief discussion on push sticks and push shoes:


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> Then let's correct it.


Not mine to correct.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I corrected it .


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> I corrected it .


???????


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

????????


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Cutting 1/4 strips in a table saw. Not for everyone.


----------

